# Blu-Ray problem



## Futuar (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi,

I purchased an ACER laptop, type Aspire 6935G, and I've had some problems running Blu-Ray discs. I've tried Windows Media Player, VLC and PowerDVD 8, but all I get is a message saying "unsupported format".
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Try use the Acer Arcade Deluxe software that came with the laptop to play it. If it did not come with that you may need to look at Power DVD 8 Ultra


----------



## Futuar (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't have Acer Arcade, and I've allready tried PowerDVD 8 Ultra. I'm running out of options.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you sure it has a BluRay Drive? > http://asia.cnet.com/reviews/notebooks/0,39050488,43950001p,00.htm


----------



## Futuar (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, I'm positive. It has a a Blu-Ray logo stamped right on the side of the disc-tray, and it says BD (f on "my deskop".


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it still under warranty?
If so I would call Acer.


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmm thats odd...My 6920G came with software preinstalled called Acer Arcade Deluxe which had BD support.
Looking at yours, it also has the Cinedash media controls, which is what Acer Arcade Deluxe was made for. The whole scroll wheel and other controls are pretty specifically programmed for Arcade deluxe
I agree, get hold of Acer and find out which software would let it work, as they should have supplied it.


----------

